# How to stop Flash Cookies



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just read this article on computer tracking through Flash Cookies.
Worth the read, imo.

http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/08/you-deleted-your-cookies-think-again/
excerpt>


> More than half of the internets top websites use a little known capability of Adobes Flash plugin to track users and store information about them, but only four of them mention the so-called Flash Cookies in their privacy policies, UC Berkeley researchers reported Monday.
> 
> Unlike traditional browser cookies, Flash cookies are relatively unknown to web users, and they are not controlled through the cookie privacy controls in a browser. That means even if a user thinks they have cleared their computer of tracking objects, they most likely have not.


In the article, Ccleaner is recommended to delete them and a Firefox addon, Better Privacy to control them.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6623


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good find, I just installed it!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Stoner, good article. I find this interesting:



> The study also comes as Congress and federal regulators are looking at ways of reining in the online tracking and advertising industry, whose attempts at self-regulation have conspicuously failed to make the industry transparent about when, how and why it collects data about internet users.


----------



## mirror123 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oooooh, though I know you're looking for a solution for Chrome... you might want to give a Firefox a gander for this issue, since I don't think there's anything you can really do about this in Chrome.

There's a Firefox addon called "BetterPrivacy"[1], and one of the features is to explictly block Flash cookies, as well as a number of other things. You should take a gander at it. Read the description in my link for a better idea.
=====================================================
dyslexia centers florida  eLottery Syndicates


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes, I mentioned that Firefox addon in my first post 
Seems to work well.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Stoner said:


> Just read this article on computer tracking through Flash Cookies.
> Worth the read, imo.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/08/you-deleted-your-cookies-think-again/
> ...


this comment at the bottom of the page, when you visit the link you posted???



> This plugin is currently dangerous for anyone to have installed as it is vulnerable to a 0 day exploit which allows remote code execution. I wont post the code but lets just say I have a working exploit ( though benign ) running on http://www.scenereleases.info/. The code isn't on the actual website, its a a banner ad but if you want to test your luck just visit http://www.scenereleases.info/ a few times and within 3 or 4 tries, as soon as the add reaches you in rotation you will start hearing funny sounds, sound fx from movies, an explosion, some rumbling followed by a very creepy loop of someone saying "Ive got a virus, Ive got a virus very echoed. If you start task manager and then click on the applications tab you will see an .exe running called Better Privacy. Once you kill that process the sounds will stop. USE THIS PLUGIN ONLY IF YOU WANT TO CHANCE GETTING INFECTED BY SOMETHING THAT ACTUALLLY DOES DAMAGE. Most people arent as nice as I am to just show you a harmless demonstration.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Keep reading:



> by Lectroxtc on August 19, 2009 This plugin is currently dangerous for anyone to have installed as it is vulnerable to a 0 day exploit which allows remote code execution. I wont post the code but lets just say I have a working exploit ( though benign ) running on http://www.scenereleases.info/. The code isn't on the actual website, its a a banner ad but if you want to test your luck just visit http://www.scenereleases.info/ a few times and within 3 or 4 tries, as soon as the add reaches you in rotation you will start hearing funny sounds, sound fx from movies, an explosion, some rumbling followed by a very creepy loop of someone saying "Ive got a virus, Ive got a virus very echoed. If you start task manager and then click on the applications tab you will see an .exe running called Better Privacy. Once you kill that process the sounds will stop. USE THIS PLUGIN ONLY IF YOU WANT TO CHANCE GETTING INFECTED BY SOMETHING THAT ACTUALLLY DOES DAMAGE. Most people arent as nice as I am to just show you a harmless demonstration.
> 
> *Developer Reply: It is nothing but a Hoax, maybe a bad joke!*
> 
> ...


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/reviews/display/6623


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

paisanol69 said:


> this comment at the bottom of the page, when you visit the link you posted???


Just now aware of that post.
Also saw the developer's response.

The link given by the reviewer looks pretty shady......it doesn't work, but Google has a cashe of it.
Looks like some kind of p2p/download endeavor.
No problems for me from connecting to that cashe.

I think I'll keep that addon and see what happens.
So far, no issues.

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that you have to go to the developer's page to download the current version, the Mozilla site still has 1.29 and checking for updates doesn't get you any updates!


----------

